# Order form, Customer info form



## bionic (Oct 24, 2007)

Looking for sample order form, Contact info form, if you don't mind sending me form you use really like to see it. Thanx!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

bionic said:


> Looking for sample order form, Contact info form, if you don't mind sending me form you use really like to see it. Thanx!!!


welcome Joe,

are you looking for a paper/PDF version that you can print-out/photocopy or an html form type thing for a website ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bionic said:


> Looking for sample order form, Contact info form, if you don't mind sending me form you use really like to see it. Thanx!!!


Try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/forms/


----------



## bionic (Oct 24, 2007)

pdf would be cool....thanks!


----------



## bionic (Oct 24, 2007)

thanxs for the info!


----------

